# MP's Shrimp Pictures & Videos



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Had some time today so i took the liberty to take a short video on my Pure Line CRS that i have been working on selective breeding for a couple of years and this is what i have produced so far. Enjoy the video! 






Best Regards,
MP


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

So pretty hard work had really paid off.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, they are beautiful. Do they carry the golden genetics? or are they true pure red?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Those shrimps look really nice. That big female is what I want to achieve and you are years ahead. Congratulations.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice looking, solid whites and reds on them. Good job.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, NO they don't carry golden gene thus is called pure line.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous sir!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

They look awesome! Do you got anymore vids?

THIS IS A MUCH BETTER VID YOU MADE


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> They look awesome! Do you got anymore vids?
> 
> THIS IS A MUCH BETTER VID YOU MADE


To each is his own, i love both lines and in the near future i will mix the two line and see what i will come up with.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I love SSS Flowers..... I wish I could have just 1.  **cries**


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Steph! wheres full room shot? or you wanna wait till you see my latest project in person so we can start on your major overhaul before your wife gets here =P


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolutely stunning specimens. Keep us posted.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> I love SSS Flowers..... I wish I could have just 1.  **cries**


One is not enough and should be a small colony so you can start with the breeding program.


Ebi-Ken said:


> Steph! wheres full room shot? or you wanna wait till you see my latest project in person so we can start on your major overhaul before your wife gets here =P


Hi bro, Well nothing to brag about the room as it is just a simple shrimp room. I really want to redo everything to fit more tank BUT i don't think my power source can handle anymore tanks as it keeps shutting off sometimes LOL.



YourNoob said:


> Absolutely stunning specimens. Keep us posted.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hi bro, Well nothing to brag about the room as it is just a simple shrimp room. I really want to redo everything to fit more tank BUT i don't think my power source can handle anymore tanks as it keeps shutting off sometimes LOL.


really? lol time to call up pat's dad to help you reroute your electrical power panel. And the new system is still better as you can have 1 central airpump for everything and a selected few can be used for canisters.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> really? lol time to call up pat's dad to help you reroute your electrical power panel. And the new system is still better as you can have 1 central airpump for everything and a selected few can be used for canisters.


Reroute the panel? That's crazy talk. All he needs is one (or more) new circuits. Easy stuff.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

chinamon said:


> Reroute the panel? That's crazy talk. All he needs is one (or more) new circuits. Easy stuff.


yes that's what I meant, no matter how easy it is its better to get a certified electrician to do it.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> yes that's what I meant, no matter how easy it is its better to get a certified electrician to do it.


I could not agree more.


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

MananaP said:


> Had some time today so i took the liberty to take a short video on my Pure Line CRS that i have been working on selective breeding for a couple of years and this is what i have produced so far. Enjoy the video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What substrate are you using for your tank Manana ?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

hieprock said:


> What substrate are you using for your tank Manana ?


I use ADA Amazonia + Africana. 

@Frank

Yeah man always trips, maybe in the near future bro not now though you know how expensive it can get.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I use ADA Amazonia + Africana.
> 
> @Frank
> 
> Yeah man always trips, maybe in the near future bro not now though you know how expensive it can get.


no man i'm serious lol mine was expensive because i had to buy power tools and everything. now that I have it I'm not going to charge you for power tools lol. You can just buy the wood =P which since where you are. On my way out to your place there are tons of lumberyards where you can snatch up a wholesaling deal easily.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> no man i'm serious lol mine was expensive because i had to buy power tools and everything. now that I have it I'm not going to charge you for power tools lol. You can just buy the wood =P which since where you are. On my way out to your place there are tons of lumberyards where you can snatch up a wholesaling deal easily.


I'm too lazy to redo all the tanks bro hahahaha. I will think about it though, even if my wife is here already she will not say NO don't worry about it.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I'm too lazy to redo all the tanks bro hahahaha. I will think about it though, even if my wife is here already she will not say NO don't worry about it.


lol we start from the black rack and everything will be fine. Just drain in a bucket move it to the floor then fill it back up and have airpump run it. Then we build starting from that wall for all 20 longs and go along everything =P. That way you don't need to restart tanks. Besides I don't think your wife will say yes to this:


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Your shrimps are simply beautiful 
Good Job


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> lol we start from the black rack and everything will be fine. Just drain in a bucket move it to the floor then fill it back up and have airpump run it. Then we build starting from that wall for all 20 longs and go along everything =P. That way you don't need to restart tanks. Besides I don't think your wife will say yes to this:


Yeah i don't think so either hahahahah...


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Ebi-Ken said:


> lol we start from the black rack and everything will be fine. Just drain in a bucket move it to the floor then fill it back up and have airpump run it. Then we build starting from that wall for all 20 longs and go along everything =P. That way you don't need to restart tanks. Besides I don't think your wife will say yes to this:


Awesome setup Ebi-ken. If I count correctly it looks like a 32x 20 gallon setup!! I can't imagine how many electrical plugs you'll need to run everything. Do you keep a de-humidifer in the room running? I've got 8 running in my office and it's too humid in such a small area.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

razoredge said:


> Awesome setup Ebi-ken. If I count correctly it looks like a 32x 20 gallon setup!! I can't imagine how many electrical plugs you'll need to run everything. Do you keep a de-humidifer in the room running? I've got 8 running in my office and it's too humid in such a small area.


yes that's correct but in this case we did half 20's half 15's as the tanks higher up it would be quite hard to bend your arms to net shrimp if they were 20 gallons. And yes both stephan and I have dehumidifiers.

http://ebi-ken.blogspot.ca/2012_07_01_archive.html <-welcome MP into Ebiken family.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> yes that's correct but in this case we did half 20's half 15's as the tanks higher up it would be quite hard to bend your arms to net shrimp if they were 20 gallons. And yes both stephan and I have dehumidifiers.
> 
> http://ebi-ken.blogspot.ca/2012_07_01_archive.html <-welcome MP into Ebiken family.


Thanks bro, i need to visit you soon to see this in person.


----------

